# what shampoo do you recommend.



## solly's mom (Jun 26, 2011)

solly is a rescue. he is about 2 years old and he scratches a lot. i bath him every other week. what shampoo do you recommend that would help with the itching and how important is a conditioner?


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

I would recommend an "oat" based shampoo or one for puppies or dogs w/ sensitive skin. Buddy's Wash makes FAB shampoos that smell divine and are gentle as does Earthbath (the one I use)

I ALWAYS condition my pup as it protects the coat and makes the grooming much easier. I'll even use a deep conditioning treatment, wrap her up like a burrito for 5 minutes before rinsing.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

although be careful because if she is itching and IF it's an allergy it could possibly be an oat allergy, in which case the itching will get worse... just a heads up! 
my hav is allergic to oats. and chicken. and turkey. and apples. and carrots. and on and on ... oat shampoos CAN be great, just keep an eye on your hav after treating her... might be better to get a hypo-allergenic kind of shampoo??
just a thought!


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Oats are very mild and although allergies are possible, they are RARE

I'm sorry if I offended anyone by suggesting an oat shampoo. My bad.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I would talk to your vet and see what they carry for itchy skin. Allergroom comes to mind.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think the oat shampoo is worth a try, I suppose there is a chance of that irritating the skin, too..but oat isn't as common of an allergy as wheat and gluten. If that doesn't work, I'd find something with no parfumes, maybe even an unscented baby shampoo (those are mild)

Gucci hasn't had any skin or food allergies, so I haven't been down this particular path, but I'm sure there is something out there that'll be gentle enough

Kara


----------



## solly's mom (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

West End Girl said:


> Oats are very mild and although allergies are possible, they are RARE
> 
> I'm sorry if I offended anyone by suggesting an oat shampoo. My bad.


I dont think you offended anyone, and in many cases, you are right... Oatmeal shampoos can be soothing for irritated skin. Tammy is hyper alert right now to allergy issues after just recently finding out at Tillie's is allergic to just about everything on earth!:biggrin1:

I think the bigger issue, though, is why the dog is itchy to start with. And to get to the bottom of THaT will require a trip to the vet. A dog with normal skin, without some kind of health problem, clean and without fleas, shouldn't be itchy


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, I am not easily offended! everyone has different needs and I was just expressing my thoughts and offering something to think about! 
and yes, Tillie is allergic to most everything on earth... hopefully she will grow out of it as her system calms down!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I use EQyss shampoo. they also have a spray (just need to make sure it says for "pet" and not "horse" Here is the link

http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=5442


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

A reminder....make sure you are rinsing the shampoo/conditioner out! When you think you might have everything rinsed out...rinse again...and then again and again.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Maya only scrathes when her collar is on. Have tried a nylon collar as well as a leather collar.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

wynne said:


> Maya only scrathes when her collar is on. Have tried a nylon collar as well as a leather collar.


Kodi never wears a collar unless he's off the property. Do you have to leave a collar on her?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

krandall said:


> Kodi never wears a collar unless he's off the property. Do you have to leave a collar on her?


Same here. I never put a Collar on Bumi unless we are going to a high traffic area. Even for local trips, he is obedient enough to stay next to me WHEN I put him on the floor (I rather carry him) eace:


----------



## Kygroomergal (Aug 7, 2011)

I use Isle of Dogs Evening primrose shampoo for the itchy dogs in my shop, along with the heavy or light conditioner (depends on coat type). I always use conditioner, either a heavy condtioner or a light spray in condtioner. The coat needs one.
http://www.iodogs.com/c-70-no-12-epo-veterinary-grade-shampoo.aspx
Jennifer


----------

